# morning cardio



## learner23 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi im starting morning cardio this week before breakfast tuesday to saturday to burn some fat (im bout 20 - 25% body fat), im not sure whether to do this on an empty stomach or whether to have sugar free red bull , or diet coke, (as they are zero carbs)to get sum caffeine in my system to speed up fat burning, would this work?

any ideas which would be the best approach????

all help greatly appreciated :beer:


----------



## KrisJenkins (Nov 8, 2008)

empty stomach, maybe a black coffee with the caffeine. or go for an eca stack - eph, caff and aspirin.

i run every morning low intensity HR, working well.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi mate, I would recommand to do it on an empty stomach. Im 9days into cutting myself and have been doing morning cradio everyday.

Somebody has advised me to have a couple of amino acid tablets just so i have something in my system but i hav'nt give this a go yet.

Best of luck mate.


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Empty stomach is fine.

Black coffee and green tea extract is my poison before AM cardio.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

empty stomach is best

get some caffeine pills and as soon as your alarm goes off take them and then they should well kick in before you leave the house!!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

if you dnt give a sh1t about muscle then do it on an empty stomach. but if you are like me and want to keep the muscle you have worked so hard for then have a 1 scoop whey and maybe throw in some coffie for a boost.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> if you dnt give a sh1t about muscle then do it on an empty stomach. but if you are like me and want to keep the muscle you have worked so hard for then have a 1 scoop whey and maybe throw in some coffie for a boost.


The addition of BCAA's or whey will spike insulin levels.

Perhaps not the best thing before you want to burn fat if morning cardio is your method of choice.


----------



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

martin brown said:


> The addition of BCAA's or whey will spike insulin levels.
> 
> Perhaps not the best thing before you want to burn fat if morning cardio is your method of choice.


But what if maintaining hard hearned muscle is more important than maximising fat loss? empty stomach or ???? I appreciate you carnt have it all ways but whats the most effecient way to lose fat through CV with minimal muscle loss.

Steve


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

steve_1111uk said:


> But what if maintaining hard hearned muscle is more important than maximising fat loss? empty stomach or ???? I appreciate you carnt have it all ways but whats the most effecient way to lose fat through CV with minimal muscle loss.
> 
> Steve


Just have some caffine before AM cardio...if your diet is sound then muscle loss will be minimal.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

3 heaped tsps strong coffee seems to work for fasted cardio for me


----------



## tylerx (Feb 20, 2008)

I have been executing morning swims for 30min and that has done wonders for me. However I alternate between swimming and running days. I normally take take caffine tabs, green tea, some yohimbe and 2-4 table spoons of cottage cheese prior to heading out.

Although I do it sometimes but I rarely go out in a completely fasted. because before the end of 30 min I will already be feeling faint and will have to ease back on the cardio. This adapted method I am using is working so I can not complain.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Sorry mate, just gonna steal some info via your thread as I've given you alot in your other one  .

Its on topic though I think.

I'm doing 3 morning cardio sessions of cycling, now last weekend I did 45 minutes of approximately 9-11mph, today I did 25 minutes of cycling but did 3 minutes at 10/11mph, 1min at 14mph, 2 mins at 10/11mph, 1 min at 14mph etc. Stayed in the same gear all the session so the 10/11mph was medium peddling and the 14 was faster peddling. I'm just wondering whic is best for the empty stomach cardio, 45 slow, or 25 slow/faster alternating?

See relates to the topic so all good.

Dan


----------



## Compton (Aug 13, 2009)

Personally, I always do an hour of cardio in the morning before food. To be honest a good nights sleep is what is key for me. On occasion I've necked a diet coke or diet red bull if I'm tired. As soon as I get home I drink 0.5ltr of water, take aminos then eat.

Must say I have not noticed dramatic loss in muscle by doing this....


----------



## learner23 (Feb 25, 2009)

no probs m8, thanks 4 the help


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

martin brown said:


> *The addition of BCAA's or whey will spike insulin levels. *
> 
> Perhaps not the best thing before you want to burn fat if morning cardio is your method of choice.


?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

do it PWO instead, thats the simplest answer


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

steve_1111uk said:


> But what if maintaining hard hearned muscle is more important than maximising fat loss? empty stomach or ???? I appreciate you carnt have it all ways but whats the most effecient way to lose fat through CV with minimal muscle loss.
> 
> Steve


Heard earned muscle? If it is hard earned it's not going to fall of because you don't eat within 40 minutes of waking up is it? Try not eating you breakfast until 30 mins later for a week and see what happens. Nothing.

You really don't need to worry about a few light cv sessions pre breakfast. It won't strip you of muscle and it may not strip you of fat either.

Sometimes people lose touch with reality when thinking about cardio!



big_jim_87 said:


> ?


High insulin levels before a fasted SSCV session are a bad idea as you won't burn as much fat. Consuming BCAA's or whey will spike insulin levels to a similar extent as simple sugars do.

This may also be the case post CV where fat burning is at a higher rate for a few hours so long as insulin levels are not raised. This is why a few BB'ers wont eat carbs post CV either.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Heard earned muscle? If it is hard earned it's not going to fall of because you don't eat within 40 minutes of waking up is it? Try not eating you breakfast until 30 mins later for a week and see what happens. Nothing.
> 
> You really don't need to worry about a few light cv sessions pre breakfast. It won't strip you of muscle and it may not strip you of fat either.
> 
> ...


yea i am 1 of them but whey will not spike slin as much as carbs?

i have never done a.m c.v on an empty gut and i get down to sub 6% with very little help (eca clen t3 is help)


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> *yea i am 1 of them but whey will not spike slin as much as carbs?*
> 
> i have never done a.m c.v on an empty gut and i get down to sub 6% with very little help (eca clen t3 is help)


It will. Or it has been shown to in studies IIRC. Obvioulsy the more 'pure' the whey the higher the spike conc - iso - hydro.

Whey is the main cause of insulin spike when drinking milk not the carbs.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

martin brown said:


> It will. Or it has been shown to in studies IIRC. Obvioulsy the more 'pure' the whey the higher the spike conc - iso - hydro.
> 
> Whey is the main cause of insulin spike when drinking milk not the carbs.


well you learn something new every day


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> well you learn something new every day


  No problemo.

Funny though as like I waffled above, it's the bigger things that matter. Many people get into fantastic condition doing loads of small things wrong but put the overall picture together enough so it desn't matter.

Bottom line is what counts - Protein, carbs and fats over a day and week VS energy expenditure.

M


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ok so say you cut carbs off 2-3 meals b4 bed sleep 9hrs get up have 1 scoop whey and make your way to the gym, you have spiked slin levels what are you burning? you have little to no carbs in you are you using fat pro or cabs?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Your probably using the whey to create glucose  Its the most available thing for your body at that time


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ok so what about if i w8 1 hr after shake? its not like i havent had any thing in 9-10hrs that is long enough to digest and use whey then what would i burn?

if im geting on your tits im sorry lol just wana know whats goin on lol like i said i havent heard of this being the case b4


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> ok so what about if i w8 1 hr after shake? its not like i havent had any thing in 9-10hrs that is long enough to digest and use whey then what would i burn?
> 
> if im geting on your tits im sorry lol just wana know whats goin on lol like i said i havent heard of this being the case b4


Well blood sugar will be higher due to the whey I'd imagine as of the carb content and it's likeliness to turn to glucose. You won't use all the protein you consume in a whey shake first thing in a morning.

It really doesn't make much difference though.


----------

